# Escambia catfish pointers?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

My brother is coming into town at the end of August and I'm talking him into a trip to escambia to try for catfish. I've never been. All I know is to look for deep holes and throw them something smelly. I can't even catch bream to eat so I don't plan on finding them for bait purposes, so I'll use dead bait. I don't have a depth finder on my gheenoe, should I just try every big bend we come by? Or should I get a depth finder to look for deeper water? What about current, do they like it or avoid it? Also, for tackle I'm assuming a pyramid weight to keep bait on the bottom? Thanks for any info.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

sure said:


> My brother is coming into town at the end of August and I'm talking him into a trip to escambia to try for catfish. I've never been. All I know is to look for deep holes and throw them something smelly. I can't even catch bream to eat so I don't plan on finding them for bait purposes, so I'll use dead bait. I don't have a depth finder on my gheenoe, should I just try every big bend we come by? Or should I get a depth finder to look for deeper water? What about current, do they like it or avoid it? Also, for tackle I'm assuming a pyramid weight to keep bait on the bottom? Thanks for any info.


Pm me when he gets here. We'll take my boat and go.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

*cats*

You cant beat that for a pointer!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

No better teacher than first hand experience!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well dang! Yeah I'd say so. Hopefully it works out and we can meet up. It'll be a fast trip for him so I'm hoping we can give it a shot one night.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Way to go CatCrusher! You can’t ask for better than that.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Crusher, thanks very much for the generous offer, where are you located?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm over in Fairhope. Also have a place on the Alabama River. We can go wherever as long as I'm In town. I should be good the rest of this month.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

CatCrusher said:


> I'm over in Fairhope. Also have a place on the Alabama River. We can go wherever as long as I'm In town. I should be good the rest of this month.


gotcha, we would be in Milton. Do you ever fish the escambia? I imagine thats quite a drive. It would be my go-to spot so any knowledge i could pick up would be great.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have fished the Escambia, but not this year. I've actually fished it from Goshen Al down to pensacola. It's called the conecuh in Alabama. All the flatheads are from River Falls and down.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sure said:


> My brother is coming into town at the end of August and I'm talking him into a trip to escambia to try for catfish. I've never been. All I know is to look for deep holes and throw them something smelly. I can't even catch bream to eat so I don't plan on finding them for bait purposes, so I'll use dead bait. I don't have a depth finder on my gheenoe, should I just try every big bend we come by? Or should I get a depth finder to look for deeper water? What about current, do they like it or avoid it? Also, for tackle I'm assuming a pyramid weight to keep bait on the bottom? Thanks for any info.


Escambia river is hard up on catfishing right now for several reasons. If I were you I would consider trying one of our other many rivers..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

well, thats good to know i reckon. i can head to the yellow just as easily but then the same questions would apply.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

As for information on getting started there is really to much to give in one thread.
Maybe this article will help, its explains everything you need to know about getting started catfishing, well almost everything
http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/getting-started


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

that rocks man thank you!


----------

